# cerros



## bichitomireia

¿Existe alguna palabra en italiano equivalente al "cerro"? Creo que colle o collina, pero cerro da la idea de aridez, que no transmiten los términos que yo conozco... "El sol echaba sus últimos resplandores sobre los cerros desnudos, arenosos, a los que daba un color cobrizo y de oro pálido"


----------



## irene.acler

Mi diccionario (Tam) pone "colle/collina" como has dicho tú.
"Cerro" es una palabra nueva para mí, por lo tanto no sé cómo ayudarte..


----------



## bichitomireia

Sarebbe un colle spoglio di vegetazzione, ma non riesco a trovare il termine giusto :O(


----------



## irene.acler

bichitomireia said:


> Sarebbe un colle spoglio di vegetazzione, ma non riesco a trovare il termine giusto :O(


 
 
Mmm, no sé, de verdad..esperamos a alguien que sepa algo más!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Cerro ... vol dire piccolo monte, un piccolo colle.
In spagnolo si usa anche "monte/s"


----------



## irene.acler

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Cerro ... vuol dire piccolo monte, un piccolo colle.
> In spagnolo si usa anche "monte/s"


 
Mm, entiendo..pero por ahora en italiano no se me ocurre nada más que "colle" o "collina".


----------



## Silvia10975

Un'altra parola che traduce "cerro" è "poggio". Ovvero "...sopra i poggi brulli...". Ci sarebbe anche "pendio" non so se il contesto è adatto.
Buon lunedì a tutto il forum!
Silvia.


----------



## irene.acler

Poggio..non ci avevo pensato! Ma i "poggi" sono aridi o hanno vegetazione??


----------



## Silvia10975

Mah, dipende dall'aggettivo che gli metti vicino 
Ovvero... non credo che esista (o meglio, non lo conosco) l'esatto sinonimo di "cerro" che renda in un'unica parola l'intero concetto di colle spoglio.


----------



## irene.acler

Capito! Era solo una curiosità, muchas gracias!!


----------



## bichitomireia

grazie a tutti, non ho potuto rispondere prima


----------



## reys

bichitomireia said:


> Sarebbe un colle spoglio di vegetazzione, ma non riesco a trovare il termine giusto :O(





irene.acler said:


> Poggio..non ci avevo pensato! Ma i "poggi" sono aridi o hanno vegetazione??





s10975 said:


> Mah, dipende dall'aggettivo che gli metti vicino
> Ovvero... non credo che esista (o meglio, non lo conosco) l'esatto sinonimo di "cerro" che renda in un'unica parola l'intero concetto di colle spoglio.



Ciao!! I "cerros" possono essere aridi o con vegetazione. Dipende della sua ubicazione geografica. Secondo la RAE, sono qualunque altezza da terra isolata, ma più bassa da una montagna, senza precisare la sua vegetazione.

Saluti!


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> Ciao!! I "cerros" possono essere aridi o con vegetazione. Dipende dalla loro ubicazione geografica. Secondo la RAE, sono qualunque altezza da terra isolata, ma più bassa di una montagna, senza precisare la sua vegetazione.
> 
> Saluti!


 
Gracias por la explicación y el enlace.
Espero que no te moleste si te he hecho algunas correcciones.


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Gracias por la explicación y el enlace.
> Espero que no te moleste si te he hecho algunas correcciones.



Al contrario, Irene! Ti ringrazio molto! 

Saluti!


----------

